# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Ntm,zamiast tasm dziura w pecherzu co robic?

## justa_85

Witam. Kilka dni temu wyszłam ze szpitala, poszłam tam gdyż mialam problemy z nietrzymaniem moczu mialam miec zrobiony prosty zabieg. Lekarze mieli mi zalozyc tzw. tasmy (male naciecia w pachwinach i zamontowanie tasm) lecz w trakcie zrobili mi dziure w pecherzu moczowym ( zaszyli dziurki w pachwinach i rozcieli podbrzusze by naprawic pecherz) gdy po zabiegu pytalam czy podczas badania USG nie zauwazyli ze moj pecherz jest obnizony powiedzieli ze nie widac tego na takim badaniu a przed wypisem ponownie robili takie badanie i powiedzieli ze pecherz dobrze sie zrasta. czyli na pierwszym USG nie widzieli pecherza a na drugim juz tak. Moje pytanie brzmi czy moge w takiej sytuacji starac sie o odszkodowanie i jak to zrobic , czy mam wogole jakiekolwiek szanse zeby je otrzymac. pozdrawiam Justyna

----------

